# Litter box training help



## PrettyKitty (Nov 2, 2015)

So I got Lucius from a pet store that my family has gone to for it's entire existence, and there they didn't have litter boxes, just pine chips covering the whole bottom of the cage. He was 8 months when we got him in November. A few weeks later, he seemed fairly well litter box trained. I ripped up newspaper for him (he preferred the glossy ads over the normal stuff) as litter and he didn't poop or pee outside his litter box.

My grandma got me some pine litter/bedding and I used that once. He wouldn't go anywhere near it and got back in the habit of pooping and peeing all over his cage. I switched back to newspaper and he still hasn't started using his litter box again.

How do I get him litter box trained again?


----------



## kpaige015 (Mar 28, 2016)

My local pet stores (pet smart, petco, feeders supply) they sell small animal potty training litter that I used for my hedgie for about a month. then after that I started mixing it with Yesterdays News Cat litter.  You may be able to mix the training litter with the newspaper. 

I found that the training litter worked really well though. Its kinda pricey, about $8 i think. But it was worth it not to have to clean her cage everyday


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

kpaige015 said:


> My local pet stores (pet smart, petco, feeders supply) they sell small animal potty training litter that I used for my hedgie for about a month. then after that I started mixing it with Yesterdays News Cat litter.  You may be able to mix the training litter with the newspaper.
> 
> I found that the training litter worked really well though. Its kinda pricey, about $8 i think. But it was worth it not to have to clean her cage everyday


What kind of litter was this? Do you know the brand ect?


----------



## Dumble (Feb 22, 2016)

I have to admit I got really lucky with the litter box training. I've had Dumbles a little over a month and he's been using his litter box consistently since day 3 at home with me. Have not found any poops or pee's on his fleece liners at all since the third day. I have a litter pan under his storm wheel with part carefresh part yesterdays news.
The only thing I ever did to try and show him where to go is I took some of the poops from his wheel and scattered them in the litterbox before washing the wheel. I did that for 2 days and now he just goes in the box. He also goes all over the wheel but that's to be expected. He is on fleece liners in his cage so I have to admit it's really awesome that he is well litter trained Not sure if that will work for you but it's worth a shot.


----------



## karma3299 (Apr 1, 2016)

I litter trained Dumbo very quickly I use a litter pan and put a 1 item layer on the bottom that I dump every other day. I go to a farm store and by a 35lbs bag of the pellet stuff that is used to soak up horse pee. I don't know exactly what it is called but I just go in there and tell them that and they bring be out the big bag. I then put it in a rubbermaid container, and it only costs me $8


----------



## karma3299 (Apr 1, 2016)

**sorry I forgot to finish. When I first got Dumbo I would pick up his little droppings and any bedding with pee on it and place it in the litter box that way he learned where it was supposed to go. He learned really quickly and uses the box every time.


----------

